# 4 Day Split routine...



## Breezy2k (Mar 9, 2012)

Is anyone else doing a 4 day split atm if so whats your current routine and schedule currently doing a 5 day split but would like to change to a 4 day and add 1-2 days of cardio too.

Thanks


----------



## Breezy2k (Mar 9, 2012)

@L11

Whats your current routine


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Upper/Lower

or

Push, Pull legs 4 time a week

PPLP

PLPP

LPPL

are two of the most reliable 4 day a weekers I can think of

ignore @L11 - his training is just down to genetics, he doesn't even lift, just plays basketball 3 times a week :tongue:


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Basketball :lol:


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

I used to do a 4 day split like this:

Monday - legs

Tuesday - chest +tri's

Thursday - back + Bi's

Saturday - shoulders + core

but a chucked another leg day in on Fridays and my legs ballooned since


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> Upper/Lower
> 
> or
> 
> ...


Lmao.

The most exercise I do is lifting fried chicken to my mouth..

But seriously I do PPL over and over as much as I can handle.. I could probably do it forever as long as I get 8 hours sleep every night.. One night of drinking means I pretty much do it 6 days a week..


----------



## Breezy2k (Mar 9, 2012)

@L11 I know you don't really lift and its all genetics but thought I'd ask anyway p.s. the L11 vs go nutrition thread cracked me up good and proper!

Also @murphy2010 and @L11 do you have your actual exercises and reps / sets etc and do you stick to it or vary it a bit too I've been doing regimented routines for years now so would be good to chop and change a bit


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

*Push*

Decline Barbell Press

Incline Barbell Press

Seated Fly (machine)

Reverse Fly (machine)

Tricep Kickbacks

Front Raises

*Pull*

Lat Pull Down

Seated Row

Seated Row (single arm)

Preacher Curl

Dumbbell Shrugs

Deadlifts or Back extensions

*Legs*

Squat or Leg Press

Single Leg PRess

Calf Raises

Leg Curls

Leg Extensions

Hardly ever change, 3 sets of 10 (except for calf raises (20) and Preacher curls (15)

#overtraining

Changing is over-rated, unless you're bored


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

L11 said:


> *Push*
> 
> Decline Barbell Press
> 
> ...


Surprised at the lack of direct tricep work


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Chest/bis

Quads/Hams

Back/Tris

Shoulders/Calfs


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Chest

Decline bench Press

Incline DB Press with flies superset.

Flat barbell Press

Bi's

Hammers

Preacher EZ Bar curls

Quads/Hams

Box Squats

Squats

Leg Press

Stiff Leg deadlifts

Leg Extention

Leg Curl

Back

Deadlifts with superset pullups.

Single Dumbell rows

Dumbell pullover superset with wide seated cable rows.

Lat Pull Down

Tri's

Skull crushers

Close Grip Bench

Shoulders

Dumbell Press

Lat raises superset with DB shrugs

Plate raises

Barbell Shurgs

Calfs

Calf raises

Press Calf raises


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> Surprised at the lack of direct tricep work


Most tricep exercises f*ck up my elbows


----------



## Breezy2k (Mar 9, 2012)

Cheers for the input guys some great looking routines there I guess I can just mix n match not far off what I'm doing ATM however my current routine is more isolated.

What kind of rep and set ranges are you guys doing? @L11 @miguelmolez


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

L11 said:


> *Push*
> 
> Changing is over-rated, unless you're bored





L11 said:


> Most tricep exercises f*ck up my elbows


Couldn't agree more with both of these posts.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

L11 said:


> Most tricep exercises f*ck up my elbows


Try doing skulls on a non push day. Not heavy. Elbows tucked in parallel to your body. Starting position below your head.

I get the same issues but this works for me


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

L11 said:


> *Push*
> 
> Decline Barbell Press
> 
> ...


Haven't done a PPL routine before but this looks great. I`m going to modify it for myself :thumb:


----------



## Breezy2k (Mar 9, 2012)

Cactus87 said:


> Haven't done a PPL routine before but this looks great. I`m going to modify it for myself :thumb:


This does look like a great routine so should we be looking at 4 sets 6-8 reps for first couple of exercises and then 3 sets 8-10 and so on?

really appreciate your non-training genetics routine @L11 so what kinda reps are you doing?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

3 sets, 10 reps on most exercises... 15 reps on biceps, 20-25 on calves


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> Try doing skulls on a non push day. Not heavy. Elbows tucked in parallel to your body. Starting position below your head.
> 
> I get the same issues but this works for me


Nice one, I'll try that tomorrow on a light weight and see how it feels


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

simonthepieman said:


> Upper/Lower
> 
> or
> 
> ...


What rep ranges work best for PPL over 4 days, 3x5 on larger muscles with 3x10 of smaller?

How many exercise each day, if you have time can you provide an example of a PPL workout, seen a few post you made and kind of suited my requirements


----------



## Breezy2k (Mar 9, 2012)

amurphy said:


> What rep ranges work best for PPL over 4 days, 3x5 on larger muscles with 3x10 of smaller?
> 
> How many exercise each day, if you have time can you provide an example of a PPL workout, seen a few post you made and kind of suited my requirements


this would be brilliant then I can tweak a routine


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

amurphy said:


> What rep ranges work best for PPL over 4 days, 3x5 on larger muscles with 3x10 of smaller?
> 
> How many exercise each day, if you have time can you provide an example of a PPL workout, seen a few post you made and kind of suited my requirements


What L11 has stated is fine. Personally I do a few things different. Ie Skulls over kickbacks and some different exercises, but that's because of what works for me.

With regards to reps, your over thinking it. There are no specially rep ranges for muscle building, just averages for the population to get the right muscular engagement. anything between 5-12 is good for most. Personally I like to start with a power set. 3 x 5 reps as I think the are neural benefits to this and the stronger you get the better your volume training will be.

I like what you have laid out.

A template i would suggest for push pull:

3 x 5 major compound (3 minute rests)

3 x 8 2nd compound (<2 minute rests)

4 x 10 large body part isolation (ie chest flies) (low rest time)

4 x 10 small body part isolation (ie tricep/bis)(low rest time)

for legs

Dynamic movement

Squat 3 x 5

Posterior chain 4 x 8

Quad focused movement 4 x 10

calves

I think something like will work for 95% of all people, because you cover almost all the main training phillosphies and skim off the speculative crap. Is it optimal for you. No? No one can prescribe that over the internet.

But i can't see you failing if you give that 100% and eat right


----------



## Breezy2k (Mar 9, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> What L11 has stated is fine. Personally I do a few things different. Ie Skulls over kickbacks and some different exercises, but that's because of what works for me.
> 
> With regards to reps, your over thinking it. There are no specially rep ranges for muscle building, just averages for the population to get the right muscular engagement. anything between 5-12 is good for most. Personally I like to start with a power set. 3 x 5 reps as I think the are neural benefits to this and the stronger you get the better your volume training will be.
> 
> ...


This is perfect mate thanks just the kind of info I was after.

Pav


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> 3 x 5 major compound (3 minute rests)
> 
> 3 x 8 2nd compound (<2 minute rests)
> 
> ...


That sounds like a great plan. I'd probably follow that if I had a spotter for bench, I don't dare load it up high enough for something that would push me for 5 reps.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

L11 said:


> That sounds like a great plan. I'd probably follow that if I had a spotter for bench, I don't dare load it up high enough for something that would push me for 5 reps.


when I for 5 reps, I use a weight I can lift for 6. I never train with a spotter and haven't done the 'roll of shame' in years.

The lower rep sets should about controlled power. Moving the bar fast and powerfully. You shouldn't hit failure (at least not often ideally) as it will negative impact you other sets


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> when I for 5 reps, I use a weight I can lift for 6. I never train with a spotter and haven't done the 'roll of shame' in years.
> 
> The lower rep sets should about controlled power. Moving the bar fast and powerfully. You shouldn't hit failure (at least not often ideally) as it will negative impact you other sets


Interesting concept.. But I was decline benching 115kg for 10 the other day, and even then I thought "If I f*ck this up, I'm in trouble", if I start putting it up to like 130 for 5 reps I'll be sh*tting myself, and it's the lack of confidence that ruins some of my exercises..


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

As Simon says, for low rep/high weight work you should always train a little within oneself and never to failure. When you see powerlifters and the like going for 1 rep max lifts that is the exception rather than the norm. Usually they will rep at 80% or so and build up to a 1RM only occasionally, and only when a spotter of some sort is available. I can count the amount of failed reps I've done in the last year on one hand.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

L11 said:


> Interesting concept.. But I was decline benching 115kg for 10 the other day, and even then I thought "If I f*ck this up, I'm in trouble", if I start putting it up to like 130 for 5 reps I'll be sh*tting myself, and it's the lack of confidence that ruins some of my exercises..


start with an easy 120 and work up 2.5KG each week. You'll learn your own strength and know when your approaching your limits.

I bet in 4 weeks you are addicted to power lifting and out deadlift all the strongment in power and strength section


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Breezy2k said:


> @L11 I know you don't really lift and its all genetics but thought I'd ask anyway p.s. the L11 vs go nutrition thread cracked me up good and proper!
> 
> Also @murphy2010 and @L11 do you have your actual exercises and reps / sets etc and do you stick to it or vary it a bit too I've been doing regimented routines for years now so would be good to chop and change a bit


here's my current routine:

*Monday*

3 sets squats (6-8 reps)

3 sets leg press (6-8 reps)

3 sets leg extensions (15+reps)

3 sets sldl (6-8 reps)

3 sets hamstring curls (12 reps)

3 sets calf raises ( loads of reps )

*Tuesday*

3 sets flat bench (6 reps)

3 sets incline db (6 reps)

3 sets weighted dips (8-12 reps)

3 sets incline flies (8-12 reps)

3 sets skull crushes (6-8 reps)

3 sets cable pulldowns (8-12 reps)

*Thursday*

4 sets deadlift (currently around this rep range, 3,2,2,5)

3 sets pullups (8 reps on first set)

3 sets bent over rows (6-8 reps)

3 sets seated row (8-10 reps)

3 sets straight arm pulldowns (8-10)

3 sets oly curls (6-8 reps)

3 sets preacher curls (6,6,10 with forced reps)

3 sets smith machine shrugs (6-8 reps)

*Friday*

same as Monday

*Saturday*

3 sets military press (6 reps)

3 sets db shoulder press (6 reps)

3 sets face pulls (8-12 reps)

3 sets rear delt pec fly machine (8-12 reps)

3 sets side lateral raise (8-12 reps)

3 sets hanging leg raises (as many as possible)

3 sets cable crunches (as many as possible)


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

This is very similar to what I am doing at present but over 2 days, restricted due to work! In the next few weeks I will be trying PPL over 4 days.

Cheers



simonthepieman said:


> What L11 has stated is fine. Personally I do a few things different. Ie Skulls over kickbacks and some different exercises, but that's because of what works for me.
> 
> With regards to reps, your over thinking it. There are no specially rep ranges for muscle building, just averages for the population to get the right muscular engagement. anything between 5-12 is good for most. Personally I like to start with a power set. 3 x 5 reps as I think the are neural benefits to this and the stronger you get the better your volume training will be.
> 
> ...


----------



## Breezy2k (Mar 9, 2012)

Right i'm thinking something like this... please feel free to criticize!

*Monday - Chest & Triceps*

Decline Barbell Press 3	5

Incline Barbell Press 4	8

Cable Flies 4	10

Reverse Flies 4	10

Skull Crushers 4	10

Front Raises 3	10

*Tuesday - Back*

Chin Ups 5 To failure

One Arm Dumbell Row 4	10

Lat Pull Down 3	10

Wide Grip Bent Over Row	3	14

Barbell Shrugs 4	5

Cable Upright Row 3	10

Wedesnday - Rest and/or Cardio?

*Thursday*

Squats 3	5

Single Leg Press 4	8

calf Raises 4	10

Leg Curls 4	10

Leg Extensions 3	10

*Friday *

Barbell Military Press 3	5

Seated Dumbell Press 3	8

Lateral Raise 3	14

Wide Grip Curl 4	5

Preacher Curl 3	10

Hammer Curl 3	10


----------



## Breezy2k (Mar 9, 2012)

L11 said:


> *Push*
> 
> Decline Barbell Press
> 
> ...


 @L11 so do you do this 3 days in a row then have a rest day and repeat?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Breezy2k said:


> @L11 so do you do this 3 days in a row then have a rest day and repeat?


he does 6 days in a row. Impressive.

I've done upper/lower/rest/Push/pull/legs/rest which is a much as I can take.

It take some good genetics to handle 6 days in row natty. Not to take anything away from the fella. He smashes the weights heavy and heard and consistently.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Nah I normally do it twice in a row, then 1 day off, if I feel tired after 4 days though I'll just have a day off, I'll never force myself into the gym if I'm not feeling it (I had yesterday off, so only did 5 days in a row) I don't really stick to a routine or pattern, I don't have set working patterns so it makes no difference really..


----------



## Breezy2k (Mar 9, 2012)

L11 said:


> Nah I normally do it twice in a row, then 1 day off, if I feel tired after 4 days though I'll just have a day off, I'll never force myself into the gym if I'm not feeling it (I had yesterday off, so only did 5 days in a row) I don't really stick to a routine or pattern, I don't have set working patterns so it makes no difference really..


Your are indeed hardcore my friend


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Breezy2k said:


> Cheers for the input guys some great looking routines there I guess I can just mix n match not far off what I'm doing ATM however my current routine is more isolated.
> 
> What kind of rep and set ranges are you guys doing? @L11 @miguelmolez


Mix up mate, some weeks I'll do a warm up and go straight into heavy for short reps. Another time I may do pyramid sets. Also low weight/high reps. I just mix it up each week.


----------



## Breezy2k (Mar 9, 2012)

Ok after taking a bit of time and deciding what to do and reading through all your comments I think I have come up with something a bit more suited I guess im gonna play it by ear and do Push, Pull, Legs and have also added a 4th day which is shoulders and core so i guess depending on how im feeling or what my schedule is I can do that or just repeat the push pull legs days.

let me know what you think I think the rep and set ranges are ok

*Monday - CHEST & TRICEPS (Push)*

Decline Barbell Press 3	8-10

Incline Barbell Press 3	8-10

Cable Crossover or Pec Dec	3	8-12

Reverse Flies 3	8-12

EZ Bar Skullcrushe 3	8-12

Dips 3	8-12

Cable Pulldowns 3	10

*Tuesday - BACK & BICEPS (Pull)*

Deadlift 3	6-8

Seated or Machine Row 3	8-12

Wide Grip Pull Up 3	8-12

or Lat Pull Down

Bent Over Dumbbell Row	3	8-12

EZ Bar Preacher Curl 3	8-10

Hammer Curls 3	10-12

Concentration Curl 3	10-12

*Thursday - LEGS*

Squat 4	6-8

Single Leg Press 3	8-10

Leg Extension 3	10-12

Leg Curls or Hack Squat 3	10-12

Seated Calf Raise 3	15-20

*Friday - SHOULDERS & CORE*

Barbel Military Press 3	6-8

Dumbell Shoulder Press 3	8-10

Dumbbell Lateral Raise 3	10-15

Upright Row 3	8-12

Barbell or Dumbell Shrug 3	6-8

Hanging Leg Raises 3	AMAP

Weighted Crunches 3	10

The Push, Pull, Legs is similar to what @L11 does i recon but i guess its about being flexible and deciding if you need to spend a day recovering or not!


----------

